# Pictures of Foster DT



## Crazy1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Here are some pics of my big boys
Please click on pic to enlarge.



starting off the day



Smokey my Pom and a DT 



Maybe she (Jazz) thinks she a tort too?



Herding DT can be Exhausting work.


----------



## cvalda (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, they're heads are so big! Such long necks!! I guess I haven't seen enough pics of DTs!!! GREAT pics!!!


----------



## JustAnja (Oct 23, 2007)

DTs are so great, your guys look wonderful. 



[/align]


----------



## T-P (Oct 25, 2007)

how amazing!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 26, 2007)

Such great shots! Really liked the way the DT was all stretched out looking at the Pom.


----------



## barbie69 (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh wow those long necks are so cute!!


----------



## wayne.bob (Oct 27, 2007)

your torts look great.


----------



## Cam (Nov 5, 2007)

They are fantastic! They sure look hungry


----------



## Josh (Nov 5, 2007)

love the photos! post more!
DTs are the best!


----------



## jason longboard (Dec 11, 2007)

josh said:


> love the photos! post more!
> DTs are the best!


awsome pics,post more everyone please.


----------

